# how do I get rid of algae in my sand????



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

does anyone know how to get rid of algae on/between sand?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

bleach!!

nah don't want ur other stuff to die too. well what type of algae do u have? do


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I do not know, it is just GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

use this http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ic-problems/47732-how-do-i-get-rid-algae.html


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

its the same thread...


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

In a ADA catalog I saw Amano cleaning his sand w/ a very small siphoning hose. U might give that a try and see...


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

In the reef world there is an algae that covers the substract called Diatom. It is more of a slim then a threaded algae like we might see in the freshwater tank. What has been used to fight this in todays age is a blackout period.

This may sound strange, but 3 days of no light would kill the Diatom algae and the substract would be clean as if it was just put in the tank.

They would let natural light enter the room, but no tank lights, and they only would do it 3 days at a time once a month or so. Most only needed to do it once, but there have been plenty that do it every month because they feel it is good for the tank. Like a period of clouds like in nature to give everything a rest.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php

hehehe


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I think it may be BGA.??.??........::mad


----------

